# Looking for a trainer in North Fort Worth/Keller



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

I am looking for someone to teach Ranger the things I have not. Right now she knows "get it, bring it to me, drop it, sit, shake, go to bed, lets go outside". 

Any ideas? We are real close to mans best friend but I have heard they are not the ideal place.


----------



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

Nothing, nada, zilch, zero. I am screwed huh?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I can google it, but I don't have personal experiences with anyone in TX as I live in FL. I can also say that I have taught Apollo a lot, and if it's just commands or tricks you want to train, I could probably help you myself.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are two that I found, like I said, I have no experience with either of these.

K-9 Direction - Keller
http://www.k-9direction.com/index.html

Sit Means Sit - Fort Worth
http://www.sitmeanssit.com/dog-training-locations/dog-training-fort-worth-texas/


----------



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I will check them out. NOW.


----------



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

I found one if anyone in this area is looking for a GSD Trainer.


----------

